# How to 'BREAK' IN your new ATV



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wow! that's gotta be a sick feeling watching it roll and roll and roll.......


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i would be like sweet i'm getting a new 4 wheeler ..lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ LMAO!!

Hope his insurance was paid up!!


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

why do you need a new bike brad ?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

03dsglightning said:


> why do you need a new bike brad ?


 
was commenting on that video goober


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lmao goober! i havent heard that one in years:haha:


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

looks like he was taking it well seing his bike destroyed, i bet he was hurting real bad inside saying to himslef "what have I done"


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

its like the energizer bunny. keeps going an going an going...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

He can fix it, his dad is a TV repairman and has an ultimate set of tools.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I was expecting worse. I watch to much TV...


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

He said thats how he rolls:haha: YEA DOWN THE HILL HAHAHAH


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Ouch....


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

jbadon said:


> He said thats how he rolls:haha: YEA DOWN THE HILL HAHAHAH


Wow, way to kick a man when he's down....LMAO...


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

i think i would be to pissed to even walk down after it. be to bummed out lol:haha:


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

That sucks! Glad he wasnt hurt. Atleast it made it back down to the road to be picked up haha.


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

wow. sounds like he let off the throttle... big no no in that kinda of terrain... when in doubt, give it more...


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Note to self: Remove big counterweight from rear rack before attempting hill climb... :34:


----------

